# Sad sad day...R3 has to go



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

So i am sad to see her go but I need the $$ so here she is. Allot of thought went into this bike and it was the perfect build. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200174143993&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=010


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Did you post it in the classifieds here?


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

Dang...Didn't you just get it all finished up not that long ago? Oh well, things happen that take priority. Maybe you'll cross paths with one again in the future...


----------



## hooligan (Sep 30, 2006)

selling those wheels?


----------

